# Wieviel Watt sollte mein Netzteil haben?



## Fori (28. Juni 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich bin grade dabei 2 identische Gaming Systeme zu entwerfen und habe folgende Hardware Konstellation überlegt:

*Prozessor*             AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965 4x 3.40GHz So.AM3 BOX                            
*Festplatte* 1             2000GB Western Digital Caviar Green WD20EARS 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s                             
*Mainboard*             Asus M4A87TD Evo 870 AM3 ATX                               
*Ram*             8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit                               
*Grafikkarte*             2048MB Sapphire HD 6950 GDDR5 PCIe                              
*Prozessorlüfter*             Xigmatek Loki SD963 AMD und Intel 775/1156/1366/AMD2/AM3/AM2+                              
*Optisches Laufwerk*             LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz Bulk                               
*Netzteil*             530W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+                              
*Gehäuse*             ATX Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz                


Nun will ich mal in die Runde fragen, ob das Netzteil wohl reicht? Wer mag kann auch gerne nen Kommentar zur gesamten Config dalassen, aber da wir primär ja im Netzteil Forum sind, geht es mir auch eher darum.
Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis : Overclocking ist nicht geplant, auch kein aufwändiges Casemodding.


Schonmal vielen Dank im Vorraus,


Fori


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2011)

Ein anständiges 450-550 W Netzteil reicht dafür locker aus. Wie zB das Antec HCG 520 oder Netzteile von Couar, Seasonic, Be Quiet Straight Power E8.


----------



## Fori (28. Juni 2011)

Was hälst du von meinem gewählten? Dem 530W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+  []530W be quiet! Pure Power L7 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ? 

Und die Config im allgemeinen?


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Juni 2011)

oder das PRO450W

mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2011)

Von den Pure Powers halte ich nicht so viel, für Office-Systeme vielleicht ganz nett.
Zum XFX kann ich nichts sagen.

Die Zusammenstellung sieht ok aus, man könnte aber einen 955 BE nehmen, da würdest du keinen Unterschied zwischen 955 und 065 merken, den Kühler kenne ich nicht, bei der HDD musst du halt schauen ob es eine mit 5400 rpm ist, diese sind als Systemplatte eher schlecht geeignet.


----------



## Fori (28. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, aber da geh ich von der reinen Wattzahl ja wieder nach unten!? Habe leider nicht so die Ahnung. XFX schreibt ja sogar, dass 2 Stromhungrige Grakas damit betrieben werden können. Ich hab in Tests gelesen, dass die HD 6950 mal locker 300W unter Vollast verschlingt? 


Aber nach deiner Antwort zu schließen, sollte das von BeQuiet! auch reichen, oder?

Edit: Der Post ist @bruderbethor


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2011)

Ja was der Hersteller sagt und was dann tatsächlich geleistet wird, sind zwei Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Fori (28. Juni 2011)

Ja, sowas hab ich vermutet. 

Wieviel Herz hat der 955er denn? 3,2? 

Ich hab grade die Platte nochmal angeschaut und sie hat tatsächlich nur 5,4k. Das soll nicht sein, da muss Ersatz her, vielen Dank dafür. Empfiehlst du einen bestimmten Hersteller? 



Was hälst du von dem Netzteil hier?  450W be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8 80+ Bronze

450W be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8 80+ Bronze - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Rurdo (28. Juni 2011)

1: ja der 955er BE hat 3,2Ghz(wenn zuwenig, einfach bisschen OC´en!)
2:Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Österreich ->Festplatte mit 7200RPM,gute marke, wird oft empfohlen!!!
3:es gibt eine Faustregel bei PC´s: kaufe dir NIEMALS NT´s von BeQuiet,LC-Power oder irgendwelchen Marken, die Grafikkarten herstellen(z.b. XFX, hä?)
ich würde dir das hier empfehlen:
Super Flower Amazon 80 Plus 450W ATX 2.2 (SF-450P14HE) | Geizhals.at Österreich
und mit bisschen mehr Watt:
Super Flower Amazon 80 Plus 550W ATX 2.2 (SF-550P14HE) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2011)

Wieso sollte man kein Netzteil von BQ kaufen oder von Herstellern die Grafikkarten verkaufen? 
Der Name der drauf steht ist vollkommen egal, es kommt drauf an was drin ist.


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Juni 2011)

@Rordo

Das mit dem NT verstehe ich nicht ! Ich würde das XFX und das BeQuiet sogardem SuperFlower vorziehen.

Komische Fausregen


----------



## Rurdo (28. Juni 2011)

ja eben, und bei denen ist es in letzter zeit eher Minderwertig!
Quelle: ComputerForum.de | Portal
dieser text war für diesen geistadmin!
an Bruder: ja, schau mal ne woche ins Computerforum.de , da wird ständig gelästert und beklagt, dass soviele BQ NT´s ausfallen unf ggf. sogar die HW mitbrutzeln!


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht verlinkst du einen ganzen Beitrag und nicht nur die Startseite?


----------



## Rurdo (28. Juni 2011)

da gibts keinen "beitrag" einfach heute reinschauen, wenn wer ein BQ NT in seiner zusammenstellung hat, lästern die darüber!

EDIT: kurz geschaut, http://www.computerforum.de/thread.php?threadid=142902 3ter Post von Am4ru69! der erste schwarze satz!


----------



## facehugger (28. Juni 2011)

Gebe dem ghostadmin vollkommen recht. Ein sehr effizientes NT mit 450-500W reicht bei deinem Sys Hier mal ein paar Vorschläge:

Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3 (AU-500) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

mit  KM (Kabelmanagement):

Rasurbo Real&Power 550W ATX 2.3 (RAPM550) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-480W/BN161) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hier der Verbrauch eines Sys mit übertaktetem i7 und einer AMD6950:

Test: AMD Radeon HD 6970 und HD 6950 (Seite 31) - 15.12.2010 - ComputerBase

wie man sehr schön sehen kann, zieht das *gesamte* System gerade einmal 327W aus der Dose...

Gruß


----------



## ghostadmin (28. Juni 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> da gibts keinen "beitrag" einfach heute reinschauen, wenn wer ein BQ NT in seiner zusammenstellung hat, lästern die darüber!


 
Naja, tut mir Leid, aber nur weil andere darüber schlecht reden, muss es nicht schlecht sein. Ohne einen fundierten Test....


----------



## Rurdo (28. Juni 2011)

hmm, einen test... den such ich auch noch raus!


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:


> da gibts keinen "beitrag" einfach heute reinschauen, wenn wer ein BQ NT in seiner zusammenstellung hat, lästern die darüber!
> 
> EDIT: kurz geschaut, ComputerForum.de | Kaufberatung Hardware | [Desktop] Zusammenstellung bewerten! 3ter Post von Am4ru69! der erste schwarze satz!



Ja und wenn ich sehe was da für Super Flower Netzteile empfohlen werden krempeln sich mir die Fußnägel um. 

Bequiet baut ganz anständige Netzteile. Die kommen von FSP. Super Flower kriegt nicht mal OCP in ihre verbaut und bieten dann nur 2 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## bruderbethor (28. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde es auch quatsch das BQ schlecht geredet wird. Ist doch mindestens ein ordentliches Mittlklasse NT  Ich selber habe noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit BQ hab bei einem Freund eins verbaut, das läuft super 

Als ich mir seiner Zeit meinen Rechner zusammengestellt habe, wollte ich mir auch ein Super Flower holen, ich weiß heute nicht mehr genau was es war aber irgendas hatte mich nicht gerade von der Qualli überzeugt; und ich wurde direkt in die Arme von Cougar getrieben 

wie gesagt das wäre meine Wahl, wenn ich du währe 

XFX  Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

mfg


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. Juni 2011)

Du meinst beQuiet! wäre schlecht ? Die sind so mit die besten was Netzteile angeht 
Und XFX ist für den Preis auch echt gut 

Edit: Sry bin am Handy und hab die Kommentare danach nicht gesehen


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

Beim XFX Core ist der Lüfter laut wenn es ausgelastet wird. Du solltest wenn du es nimmst, die 550 Watt Version nehmen. Die kostet sowieso nur ein paar Euro mehr als die 450 Watt Version.
XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (28. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beim XFX Core ist der Lüfter laut wenn es ausgelastet wird. Du solltest wenn du es nimmst, die 550 Watt Version nehmen. Die kostet sowieso nur ein paar Euro mehr als die 450 Watt Version.
> XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Mit seinem Sys wird er das XFX 450W aber nicht auslasten. Siehe meinen verlinkten CB-Test. Es sei denn, er lässt Furmark und Prime95 gleichzeitig laufen, was nun nicht wirklich sein mus...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

Wenn du das XFX getestet hast, hast du es denn mal richtig auslasten können?


----------



## Fori (28. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute

vielen Dank für die eifrige Diskussion. Heute habe ich noch den Tip von nem Kumpel erhalten, dass ich auch bedenken soll, dass ich mal ne externe und ne G15 + Gamepad anschließen können will, aber das sollte die benötigte Leistung nicht merklich verändern, oder? 


Ich bin im Moment am überlegen zwischen: 

580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,
oder
500W be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8 80+ Silber - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
oder
480W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Juni 2011)

Das 480W Modell reicht völlig aus. Hör nicht aif solchen Quatsch wie beQuiet! wäre schlecht am ende drehen die dir ein LC Power NT an. Einfach mal fragen viele werden dir Cougar, Corsair, Enermax und auch beQuiet! empfehlen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. Juni 2011)

Nimm das Straight Power E8 480W, damit wirst du auf jeden Fall glücklich


----------



## Fori (28. Juni 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> [...], dass ich auch bedenken soll, dass ich mal ne externe und ne G15 + Gamepad anschließen können will, aber das sollte die benötigte Leistung nicht merklich verändern, oder? [...]


Dazu noch ein Satz? Ist Quatsch, oder? 

Danke an alle!


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Juni 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> Dazu noch ein Satz? Ist Quatsch, oder?
> 
> Danke an alle!


 Ja das ist Quatsch als ob die nochmal 50 Watt aus dem NT saugen.


----------



## Reaper1980 (28. Juni 2011)

Danke für die hilfe werde das xfx 550 oder ein cougar nehmen
Top leute hier im forum


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> Dazu noch ein Satz? Ist Quatsch, oder?
> 
> Danke an alle!


 
Ja. Die Tastatur und das Gamepad steckst du ja einfach in den USB Port und der liefert 500mA was nur ein paar Watt entspricht.


----------



## Fori (28. Juni 2011)

Ich denke ich nehm das BeQuiet straight power 480


----------



## facehugger (28. Juni 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> Ich denke ich nehm das BeQuiet straight power 480


Gute und vor allem mehr als ausreichende Wahl

Gruß


----------



## Fori (28. Juni 2011)

Danke für die weitreichende Hilfe, an alle hier, super Service. Ich denke, hier werd ich mich einnisten  

Magst du, wenn du Lust hast, noch nen Wort über die Konfiguration als ganze verlieren? 

Sollte ja doch sehr leistungsstark sein, oder? 

Shogun 2 / Civ 5 etc. sollte problemlos laufen hoffe ich.


Grüße,

Fori


----------



## facehugger (28. Juni 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> Rig


Rig??? Ich nix verstehn, ich hier nur Gast...

Gruß


----------



## Fori (28. Juni 2011)

Jetzt besser?


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. Juni 2011)

Poste am besten nochmal deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung, dann können wir dir sagen ob du es so bestellen kannst


----------



## facehugger (28. Juni 2011)

adiovans111 schrieb:


> Poste am besten nochmal deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung, dann können wir dir sagen ob du es so bestellen kannst


So siehts aus...

Gruß


----------



## Fori (28. Juni 2011)

Okay, here we go 

*Prozessor*             AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965 4x 3.40GHz So.AM3 BOX                               
*Festplatte 1 *            1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
*Mainboard   *          Asus M4A87TD Evo 870 AM3 ATX                               
*Ram *            8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit                              
*Grafikkarte  *           2048MB Sapphire HD 6950 GDDR5 PCIe                               
*Prozessorlüfter *            Xigmatek Loki SD963 AMD und Intel 775/1156/1366/AMD2/AM3/AM2+                              
*Optisches Laufwerk *            LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz Bulk                              
*Netzteil *            480W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular                               
*Gehäuse   *          ATX Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. Juni 2011)

Sieht gut aus, allerdings solltest du CPU und Mainboard gegen einen Phenom II x4 955 und ein passendes AM3*+*-Board tauschen.


----------



## Fori (28. Juni 2011)

Warum? Wenn ich fragen darf. [Kannst du auch gleich ein Board empfehlen bitte?]


----------



## ACDSee (28. Juni 2011)

Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 Rev. 3.1, 870 oder ein ASRock 880G Pro3 müssten passen.

Grund ist ganz einfach: Zukunftssicherheit.

Auf AM3+-Boards laufen normale X4 und X6-CPUs sowie die angekündigten Bulldozer-Modelle.
Kaufst du ein Sockel-AM3-Mainboard (ohne das +), kannst du später keine Bulldozer-CPU nachrüsten.


----------



## Fori (28. Juni 2011)

Aber warum die "schwächere" CPU? 

Würdet ihr eher Gigabyte oder Asus empfehlen?


----------



## blauebanane (28. Juni 2011)

weil die mehrleistung des 965 nicht dem aufpreis gerecht wird


----------



## Fori (28. Juni 2011)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 Rev. 3.1, 870 oder ein ASRock 880G Pro3 müssten passen.
> 
> Grund ist ganz einfach: Zukunftssicherheit.
> 
> ...



Das ist ja sogar noch günstiger, als das was ich ausgewählt habe, warum?


----------



## Fori (29. Juni 2011)

Ich denke ich nehme das Gigabyte, nur wo liegen die Signifikanten Unterschiede, die den geringeren Preis als bei meinem AM3 Board rechtfertigen? 


PS: Das MB kommt mit 1333er Speicher klar, oder? Finde den Punkt nämlich nicht, oder wird das nur vom Prozessor beeinflusst?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2011)

Die liegen meist in der Austattung und dem Zubehör. Nur weil es ein neuer Sockel ist muss es nicht zwangsläufig auch teurer sein als der alte Sockel.

Das Mainboard kommt mit allen RAM Frequenzen klar. Bulldozer kann bis 1866MHz verarbeiten.


----------



## Lan_Party (30. Juni 2011)

@ Fori Bitte vermeide in Zukunft Doppelposts. Es gibt einen Bearbeiten Button. Danke 

Als Kühler könntest du einen Mugen 3 nehmen und ich werfe mal eine GTX 569ti in den Raum.


----------



## Fori (30. Juni 2011)

@ Threshold: Und der Prozessor auch, oder? 




Lan_Party schrieb:


> @ Fori Bitte vermeide in Zukunft Doppelposts. Es gibt einen Bearbeiten Button. Danke
> 
> Als Kühler könntest du einen Mugen 3 nehmen und ich werfe mal eine GTX 569ti in den Raum.



Yo, die vermeide ich eigentlich, nur hatte solang keiner geantwortet, und da dachte ich, vllt sehen die Leute nicht, dass ich was neues geschrieben hatte. Zu der GTX: Würde gerne bei ATI bleiben.
Bei dem Mugen 3 bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der ins Gehäuse passt? 


Ich habe jetz mit den Einwürfen hier im Forum noch ein paar Sachen geändert. Was haltet ihr von folgender Konfiguration:

Prozessor *AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 965 4x 3.40GHz So.AM3 BOX*
*http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Black-Edition-965-4x-3-40GHz-So-AM3-BOX.html* 
Festplatte 1 *1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s*
*http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html*
Mainboard *Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 AM3+ Rev3.1 ATX*
*http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p735798_Gigabyte-GA-870A-USB3-AM3--Rev3-1-ATX.html*
Ram *8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit*
*http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Corsair-XMS3-DDR3-1333-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html*
Grafikkarte *2048MB Sapphire HD 6950 GDDR5 PCIe*
*http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p700801_2048MB-Sapphire-HD-6950-GDDR5-PCIe.html * 
Prozessorlüfter *Scythe Katana 3 Typ AAMD S754, 939, 940, AM2(+), AM3*
*http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ana-3-Typ-AAMD-S754--939--940--AM2---AM3.html*
Optisches Laufwerk *LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA Schwarz Bulk*
*http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...s-DVD-Brenner-GH22NS50-SATA-Schwarz-Bulk.html*
Netzteil *480W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular*
*http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...aight-Power-CM-BQT-E8-80--Silber-Modular.html*
Gehäuse *ATX Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz*
*http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Xigmatek-Asgard-Midi-Tower-o-NT-Schwarz.html*


Sieht noch irgendwer Inkompatibilitäten? Oder Verbesserungsbedarf? Oder könnt ihr das, abgesehen von Markenfavorisierungen, als Mid-High Gamer System empfehlen? 
Macht das Netzteil eigentlich dann ne 2te Platte auch locker mit? 


Nochmal VIELEN DANK an alle, die mir hier so tatkräftig helfen. 



Fori


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> @ Threshold: Und der Prozessor auch, oder?


 
Das ist eigentlich egal. Die Frequenz ist sowieso nicht so wichtig. Ob du nun 1333MHz oder 1600MHz oder 2000MHz hast merkst du in der Praxis nicht.
Du solltest also einfach günstige 1333MHz RAM kaufen.


----------



## Fori (30. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich egal. Die Frequenz ist sowieso nicht so wichtig. Ob du nun 1333MHz oder 1600MHz oder 2000MHz hast merkst du in der Praxis nicht.
> Du solltest also einfach günstige 1333MHz RAM kaufen.


 

Ich denke der Corsair Speicher da ist ne gute Wahl, oder? 

Hab das System mal umformatiert und Links dazugetan. Freue mich über Kommentare


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> Ich denke der Corsair Speicher da ist ne gute Wahl, oder?
> 
> Hab das System mal umformatiert und Links dazugetan. Freue mich über Kommentare


Passt soweit, du kannst allerdings den 955 BE nehmen. Die 200Mhz mehr des 965 BE merkst du beim zocken eh nicht und der 955 ist ja selbst eine BE Also ist dieser meist ruckzuck über das Bios und den freien Multi auf 965er-Niveau zu bekommen...

Gruß


----------



## watercooled (30. Juni 2011)

Corsair ist gut, die kann man bedenkenlos kaufen


----------



## Fori (30. Juni 2011)

Okay, wäre das geklärt  


Reicht der Kühler für den Prozessor? Oder hat jemand da Erfahrung mit? Oder sollte ich lieber nen Mugen 2 / 3 nehmen, oder nen Alpenföhn? Weil ich nicht weiß, ob die ins Gehäuse passen. Ausserdem sind die Mugens ja recht kompliziert anzubringen, oder? 


Sonst noch jemand irgendwelche Änderungsvorschläge? Netzteil, Graka, Lüfter, Gehäuse, Festplatte?


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2011)

Der Katana3 ist auf jeden Fall besser wie der Boxed-Kühler und sollte auch für das kleine OC (den 955 BE auf 965er-Niveau) reichen. Das Asgard wäre mit persönlich zu "klapprig". Außerdem müsstest du noch einen 120mm-Luffi nachkaufen. 2 Lüfter im 120mm-Format vorn und hinten sollte ein Gamercase schon haben... Hier wären noch empfehlenswerte:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?in=&fs=Sharkoon+T9

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?in=&fs=Xigmatek+Midgard

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a567163.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a556535.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a600113.html

Gruß


----------



## Fori (30. Juni 2011)

Ich denke dann nehm ich das hier. 

Sharkoon T9 Value grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland   Reicht denn da immernoch das Netzteil? Wegen der Lüfter / Beleuchtung? 

€dit: Grade gesehen, dass das NT da unten ist. Ist das schlecht / gut / besonders? Gibts auch Gamercases mit NT oben ? 


Sind Mugen / Alpenföhn wirklich so kompliziert einzubauen? Weil sonst würde ich vllt eher zu so einem tendieren, oder?


----------



## Lan_Party (30. Juni 2011)

Also ich denke schon das der Kühler passen sollte; 2. HDD pakt das NT auch ohne Probs; ich würde den 955 nehmen leider habe ich den Fehler gemacht einen 965 zu nehmen; das NT reicht für ALLES was in deiner aktuellen Konfig ist; der Mugen 3 soll einfacher einzubauen sein;


----------



## Fori (30. Juni 2011)

Wieso war das so ein Fehler? 

Habt ihr noch gute Vorschläge für Gamercases mit NT oben, ausreichender Kühlung und um die 50€ ?


Was haltet ihr hiervon? 


http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...MS-Tech-MIDI-CA-0300-Stingray-SE--bk-vt-.html

Irgendwie hab ich nach 2 Stunden Suchen das Gefühl, dass alle Cases in der Preisrange bis 60€ das NT Unten haben, warum bloß?



http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Straight-Power-BQT-E8-80--Silber.html#reviews


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Juli 2011)

MS-Tech ist schrott! Kannst du vergessen.


----------



## Fori (1. Juli 2011)

Alles klar. Aber Netzteil unten ist doch für eine Luftkühlung auch schrott, oder? Irgendwie sieht es aber stark so aus als hätten wirklich alle Cases diese Eigenschaft... 

Wie sieht es mit dem hier aus? 

ATX Enermax Phoenix Neo ECA3162-B Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,



Zusatz: Bin grade über folgendes NT gestolpert: Die 5€ mehr sind es wert, oder? 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-quiet--Straight-Power-BQT-E8-80--Silber.html

Komisch, die Linkumwandlung klappt nicht immer...


----------



## deed (1. Juli 2011)

ich mags


----------



## facehugger (1. Juli 2011)

Hi!

Das Case ist immer Geschmacksache. Dir muss es gefallen und nicht den  anderen... Seitenluffis waren schon öfters Thema hier, einerseits kühlen sie  natürlich die Graka und das Mobo sehr gut, andererseits zerstören sie den  empfohlenen Luftstrom im Gehäuse. Und keine Angst, beleuchtete Luffis sind keine wirkliche Herausforderung für ein effizientes Marken-NT mit 500W-Leistung. Das packt sogar ein Sys mit aktuellem Quad und einer GTX580... Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich dieses NT verbauen:

480W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,

aber es geht natürlich auch günstiger:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...50W-XFX-PRO550W-Core-Edition-ATX.html#reviewshttp://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p729910_450W-XFX-PRO450W-Core-Edition-ATX.html

 http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...surbo-REAL-amp-POWER-RAPM550-80--Modular.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p672727_450W-Cougar-A450-80--Bronze.html

Aktuelle Gehäuse haben das NT unten verbaut, da warme Luft ja bekanntlich nach oben steigt und somit das unten verbaute NT nicht erst die gesamte Abwärme des PC`s abbekommt. Der Lüfter des NT`s kann somit langsamer drehen und die Lautstärke verringert sich. Man könnte jetzt noch weiter dikutieren ob man den "Kraftspender" mit dem Lüfter nach oben oder nach unten zeigend montiert.

Hier die Vor- und Nachteile:



NT saugt von innen Luft raus
 + Unterstützt die Wärmeabfuhr aus dem Gehäuse
+ Saugt kein Staub vom Boden auf. Auch wenn ein Staubfilter davor hängt,  wie oft denkt man drann den zu wechseln oder zu säubern? Wird es  vergessen, wirds eng mit dem Ansaugen.
+ Grafikkarte bleibt kühler
- Wärmt sich mehr auf, da keine direkte Kaltluft angesaugt wird
- eventuell etwas lauter, eben aufgrund des Ansaugens warmer Innenraumluft. 



 Netzteil saugt von unten an:
 + Netzteil bleibt kühler
+ dadurch eventuell auch leiser
- Unterstützt die Kühlung des Innenraums nicht
- Grafikkarte wird etwas wärmer
- Staub wird angesaugt. Wie oben erwähnt, wenn man nicht daran denkt,  die Filter voll sind, wirds eng mit dem Ansaugen. Und wenn kein Filter  vorhanden ist, saugt das NT den ganzen Dreck vom Boden. 

Eigentlich reicht auch der Boxed-Kühler um den 955/965 BE zu kühlen. Nur wird dieser unter Last recht laut. Wenn du nicht vor hast, OC-Weltrekorde zu brechen, reicht der schon genannte Katana3 oder du nimmst gleich diese:

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel S775, 1366, 1156, AM2(+), AM3 - Computer

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...75--1156--1366--754--939--940--AM2---AM3.html

meine persönlichen P/L-Sieger was CPU-Kühler angeht, zumindest bei diesem Online-Shop.

Gruß


----------



## Fori (2. Juli 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Das Case ist immer Geschmacksache. Dir muss es gefallen und nicht den  anderen... Seitenluffis waren schon öfters Thema hier, einerseits kühlen sie  natürlich die Graka und das Mobo sehr gut, andererseits zerstören sie den  empfohlenen Luftstrom im Gehäuse. [...]



Welches Gehäuse mit NT oben würdest du vorschlagen? Vom Stil her bin ich recht offen, möglichst Dunkel, Lüfterfärbung egal.  Preislich bis 60€



facehugger schrieb:


> Aktuelle Gehäuse haben das NT unten verbaut, da warme Luft ja bekanntlich nach oben steigt und somit das unten verbaute NT nicht erst die gesamte Abwärme des PC`s abbekommt. Der Lüfter des NT`s kann somit langsamer drehen und die Lautstärke verringert sich. Man könnte jetzt noch weiter dikutieren ob man den "Kraftspender" mit dem Lüfter nach oben oder nach unten zeigend montiert.



Danke für diese ausführliche Ausführung!




€dit: Eigentlich bin ich mir jetz sicher über das komplette System, nur 2(3) Punkte fehlen noch.

Ein passendes Gehäuse bis 60€ mit NT oben und ein in dieses passender CPU Lüfter. Vielleicht hat ja noch mal jemand die Muße etwas dazuzuschreiben 

Meine Gehäusevorschläge wären: 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ix-Neo-ECA3162-B-Midi-Tower-o-NT-Schwarz.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...aidmax-Hurricane-Midi-Tower-o-NT-Schwarz.html
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Economy-Edition-Midi-Tower-o-NT-Schwarz.html


Ich schwanke zwischen dem Enermax und dem Sharkoon. Bei dem Sharkoon würde ich dann einen Frontlüfter und Backlüfter installieren und die CPU von nem Brocken, Großglockner, Mugen oder einem anderen Monster dieser Art kühlen lassen  


Wäre super, wenn ihr mir jetz bei dieser letzten, abschließenden Entscheidung, nochmal beistehen würdet


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Juli 2011)

Ich persönlich würde keines der 3 Gehäusen nehmen. 
Für 60€ bekommt man besseres!

Hier meine Vorschläge:
Zalman Z9 Plus

CM 690 II

CM Elite 430


----------



## Fori (2. Juli 2011)

Wichtig für mich wäre, dass das NT oben ist. 

Wenn es unten wäre, muss es doch auf "Stelzen" stehen, ausserdem muss man regelmäßig Staubfilter etc wechseln, oder?


----------



## HAWX (2. Juli 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich würde keines der 3 Gehäusen nehmen.
> Für 60€ bekommt man besseres!
> 
> Hier meine Vorschläge:
> ...



Coolermaster HAF 912+ gehört auch noch mit zu den besten


----------



## Fori (2. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Coolermaster HAF 912+ gehört auch noch mit zu den besten


 

Ich bekomme langsam das Gefühl, dass ich um NT runten bei was gutem kaum rumkomme. 
Oben in der Aufstellung von Facehugger überwiegen ja auch die positiven Punkte bei NT oben.



... Ahhhhh jetz hab ich den Post von Facehugger zum 10ten Mal gelesen. Wäre es denn ein Problem, wenn ich den NT Kühler nach oben zeigen lasse, wenn das NT unten ist? Wie würdet ihr da den Luftstrom regeln? 





DANKE,

Fori


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Juli 2011)

Also mein NT zeigt mit dem Kühler nach oben und da gibt es KEINE Probleme mit dem Luftstrom! Das NT kann ruhig unten bleiben das ist ja kein Problem, die meisten haben ein NT unten wenn es so schlecht wäre würden die Hersteller doch keine Gehäuse bauen wo das NT unten ist. Also mach dir da keine sorgen.


----------



## Fori (2. Juli 2011)

Okay, wie regelst du den Luftstrom dann? Vorne reinpusten, hinten reinpusten, oben rauspusten?


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Juli 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> Okay, wie regelst du den Luftstrom dann? Vorne reinpusten, hinten reinpusten, oben rauspusten?


 Vorne rein, hinten raus, oben raus. So einfach geht das, 

Hier mal "dein" Pc den ich etwas verändert habe:

MB:
Gigabyte GA 870A

HDD:
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB

GPU:
2048MB Asus EAH6950 DCII

oder

2048MB Sapphire HD 6950 FLEX

Brenner:
LG DVD Brenner GH22NS50

NT:
480W bq! SP E8 Modular

CPU-Kühler:
Scythe Mugen 3

RAM:
8GB TeamGroup Elite 1333

CPU:
PH II X4 BE 955

Gehäuse:
CM HAF 912 Plus

oder

Zalman Z9 Plus

oder

CM 690 II

oder

CM Elite 430

Alles zsm  = 665,14! Habe die Asus Graka und das CM 690 II Gehäuse genommen.


----------



## Fori (2. Juli 2011)

Okay, Prima.

Noch eine Meinung zu dem Tower hier? 


Sharkoon T9 Value Red Edition ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software 


Meine Graka und ein Mugen 2 / Alpenföhn sollten in alle genannten Gehäuse, inklusive dem HAF reinpassen, oder?


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Juli 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> Okay, Prima.
> 
> Noch eine Meinung zu dem Tower hier?
> 
> ...



Jop sollte alles passen. Zum Gehäuse --> Test


----------



## oliver1234 (2. Juli 2011)

600 watt, dann biste auf der sicheren seite


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Juli 2011)

oliver1234 schrieb:


> 600 watt, dann biste auf der sicheren seite


 Zu viel! Die wird er mir seinem System NIEMALS auslasten können! Unnötig.


----------



## Fori (2. Juli 2011)

Yo, und die NT Frage ist auch schon geklärt, danke Oliver, trotzdem.


----------



## MfDoom (2. Juli 2011)

Ich weiss nicht ob das schon jemand gepostet hat, aber bei bequiet gibt es einen sehr nützlichen PSU-calculator, oben auf der Homepage. leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings

Mit der Lüftersteuerung Zalman ZM-MFC3 kann man sich den Verbrauch auf dem Display anzeigen lassen


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2011)

In das Sharkoon passen Mugen 2 oder Alpenföhn rein.


----------



## Keygen (2. Juli 2011)

und der Mugen 3


----------



## Fori (2. Juli 2011)

In das hier : 
ATX CoolerMaster Master HAF 912 Plus Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,

sollten sie auch passen, oder? 

Und das NT werde ich da auch mit Lüfter noch einbauen können ,oder? 

Denke für das werde ich mich entscheiden.


----------



## HAWX (2. Juli 2011)

Fori schrieb:
			
		

> In das hier :
> ATX CoolerMaster Master HAF 912 Plus Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware,
> 
> sollten sie auch passen, oder?
> ...



Ja das passt alles. Das 912+ ist ein Stück breiter als die anderen Cases, deshalb ist für den Cpu-Kühler auch mehr Platz.
Standardmäßig passen soweit ich weiß Graka's bis 29cm rein.(reicht für fast alle aus)
Falls noch mehr Platz benötigt wird kann man ein Teil des HDD Käfigs rausklippen. Dann passt JEDE Graka locker rein.(satte 39cm!)


----------



## Fori (2. Juli 2011)

Okay. Und wenn ich mehr Platz haben will mach ich den unteren HDD Käfig einfach raus und den oberen unten rein, dann hab ich viele Slots und Platz für die Graka.


Und das mit dem Lüfter nach oben geht auch, cool.


Wie würdet ihr das denn machen? Lüfter nach oben oder unten?


----------



## ACDSee (2. Juli 2011)

Lüfter im HAF 912+?

Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach unten oder oben, ist nahezu egal. Ein anständiges Netzteil wird nicht allzu warm.
Hast du einen Staubfilter, dann nach unten, hast du keinen, dann nach oben.

Gehäuse:

oben 200mm -> ausblasend
vorn 200 mm <- einblasend
hintern: 120mm -> ausblasen
Seite: freilassen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alle Lüfer kannst du mit 7V-Adaper für angenehme Lautstärke regeln, Bei Bearf kannst du die auch über eine Lüftersteuerung regeln.


----------



## HAWX (2. Juli 2011)

Ja Airflow ist im 912 wahrlich kein Problem


----------



## Lan_Party (2. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ja Airflow ist im 912 wahrlich kein Problem


 In der ganzen HAF Reihe ist das kein Prob wiso sonst heißt es *H*igh*A*ir*F*low.


----------



## HAWX (2. Juli 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> In der ganzen HAF Reihe ist das kein Prob wiso sonst heißt es HighAirFlow.



Ja ich weiß


----------



## Fori (3. Juli 2011)

Okay, das klingt doch nach nem Plan, was sollte ich da nehmen, für oben? 


Sind die Werkslüfter okay? Meinst du die werden zu laut mit dem normalen Adapter? Was genau brauche ich dann für Adapter? Also Xv  -> 7v?

Soll ich hierdrauf nen anderen verbauen? 

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel S775, 1366, 1156, AM2(+), AM3 - Computer

Und den Werkslüfter davon müsste ich auch auf verschiedene Seiten stecken können, oder? 


LG,

Der Fori


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2011)

Wie schon empfohlen, würde ich diesen Luffi:

Cooler Master MegaFlow rot 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 185.9m³/h, 19dB(A) (R4-LUS-07AR-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

auch in den Deckel des HAF912 setzen. Den habe ich selbst 3mal in meinem HAF932 verbaut und regel sie mit meinem Mobo auf 75%. Die ohnehin schon relativ leisen Luffis sind damit außer einem geringen Luftrauschen kaum wahrnehmbar und mein PC ist trotzdem ein kleiner Kühlschrank

Beim RAM kannst du den günstigsten mit 1333Mhz nehmen, die sind alle ok.  Nicht nur vom reinen P/L-Verhältnis wird meist zu jenen geraten:

8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

8GB Exceleram Black Sark DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware,

Alternativ kannst du diese 6950 nehmen:

1024MB Asus VP-AMD6950-1024A EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/1GD5 (2xDVI/4xDP) - Computer Shop

1024MB Gigabyte VP-AMD6950-1024A GV-R695OC-1GD (2xDVI/DP/HDMI) - Computer Shop -

1024MB Sapphire HD 6950 GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

und natürlich kannst du auch 2 von den Enermax-Luffis in den Deckel knallen. Der große 200mm war nur eine Empfehlung von mir, da ich selbst recht angetan von diesen "Luftschauflern" bin...

Gruß


----------



## Fori (3. Juli 2011)

Okay, prima, dann nehm ich den Teamgroup Speicher und verzichte auf den Seitenlüfter? Also nur 2mal die 120er Enermax Lüfter.

Warum nur ne Graka mit 1nm GB Speicher? //Soweit ich weiß geht doch da auch die Flashbarkeit verloren, oder? 

Ich merke ja langsam, dass ich GAR keine Ahnung von Hardware hab... Traurig  

Nochmal die Frage: Hat jemand den Brocken und weiß, ob da der Werkslüfter drauf reicht? 


Fori


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> Okay, prima, dann nehm ich den Teamgroup Speicher und verzichte auf den Seitenlüfter? Also nur 2mal die 120er Enermax Lüfter.
> 
> Warum nur ne Graka mit 1nm GB Speicher? //Soweit ich weiß geht doch da auch die Flashbarkeit verloren, oder?
> 
> ...


Für Full-HD-Gaming reicht meist eine Graka mit 1GB V-RAM aus. Erst wenn du in höheren Auflösungen (2560x1650) zockst, oder Mods installierst, Downsampling betreibst könnte es mit 1GB etwas eng werden. Natürlich reicht der Lüfter des Brocken für eine angemessene Kühlung aus Das flashen klappt längst nicht immer, bei neuen 6950ern ist das mittlerweile soweit ich weiß unmöglich. AMD hat da einen Riegel vorgeschoben, die wollen doch auch ein paar 6970 verkaufen

Gruß


----------



## Fori (3. Juli 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Für Full-HD-Gaming reicht meist eine Graka mit 1GB V-RAM aus. Erst wenn du in höheren Auflösungen (2560x1650) zockst, oder Mods installierst, Downsampling betreibst könnte es mit 1GB etwas eng werden. Natürlich reicht der Lüfter des Brocken für eine angemessene Kühlung aus Das flashen klappt längst nicht immer, bei neuen 6950ern ist das mittlerweile soweit ich weiß unmöglich. AMD hat da einen Riegel vorgeschoben, die wollen doch auch ein paar 6970 verkaufen
> 
> Gruß



Okay. Aber da ich auch Dirt 3 mitnehmen will, greife ich denk ich zu der Sapphire mit 2GB, schaden kann das ja auch nicht, oder? Und jetz bin ich ja eh einmal dabei ...  

Wie funktioniert jetzt das eigentlich mit dem Undervolten der Lüfter?


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> Okay. Aber da ich auch Dirt 3 mitnehmen will, greife ich denk ich zu der Sapphire mit 2GB, schaden kann das ja auch nicht, oder? Und jetz bin ich ja eh einmal dabei ...
> 
> Wie funktioniert jetzt das eigentlich mit dem Undervolten der Lüfter?


Schaden kann es sicher nicht und da der Aufpreis relativ gering ist, kannst du ruhig zur 2GB-Variante greifen. Ich regel meine 3 200mm-Luffis über`s Mobo, 75%-Drehzahl. Die Enermax sind auch ohne Eingriff sehr leise, die wirst du kaum merken...

Gruß


----------



## Fori (3. Juli 2011)

Okay, prima, dann mach ich jetz nur noch in Meiner Bestellung aus drei Lüftern 2 und dann kanns losgehen


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Juli 2011)

Poste lieber nochmal deine GANZE austellung damit alles sicher ist.


----------



## Fori (3. Juli 2011)

Okay!


1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB
LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS50 SATA
Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 AM3+ Rev3.1 ATX
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken AMD und Intel S775,
480W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 
ATX CoolerMaster Master HAF 912 Plus Midi 
120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 *2
2048MB Sapphire HD 6950 GDDR5 PCIe
AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 955 4x 
8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 


Lüftungskonzept wie von ACDSee beschrieben. Vorne und Hinten sind ab Werk drin, wenn ich das richtig verstehen. Oben kommen 2 T.B. Silence hin. Seite lasse ich frei.

That's it soweit  

DANKE für All Eure Hilfe  - von der Frage "Wieviel Watt sollte mein Neztteil haben?" sind wir ja ganzschön hinausgeschossen  



Fori


----------



## facehugger (3. Juli 2011)

Ein lecker Teil, kannst so bestellen

Gruß


----------



## bruderbethor (3. Juli 2011)

Viel spass damit  (und den wirst du mit sicherheit haben)

mfg


----------



## Lan_Party (3. Juli 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> Okay!
> 
> 
> 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB
> ...


 Dafür sind wir doch da.  Zum System --> Kannst du bestellen da kann man nicht meckern. Falls du noch Fragen hast wir sind da.


----------



## Fori (3. Juli 2011)

Okay, falls noch was auftaucht, meld ich mich  

Würdet ihr zu Stresstests raten? Oder einfach laufen lassen? 

Wenn ja, was könnt ihr da empfehlen? Für CPU Prime, das ist klar.

Edit: Jetz grade schwanke ich nochmal zwischen Brocken und Mugen 2. Irgendwie hab ich ein wenig Respekt vor dem Einbau dieser Monster... (Vielleicht brauch ich auch gar nicht so ein Monster? Da ich ja net OCen will.)
Um die Lüftung von CPU und Graka kümmern sich Bios und Grafiktreiber, oder? Wie sieht das mit den Gehäuselüftern aus? Wer steuert die? 
Grade mal so überlegt, wenn der Festplattenkäfig direkt vor dem Frontlüfter ist, ist das doch nicht so sinnig, oder? 

Fori


----------



## Fori (15. Juli 2011)

So liebe Leute  

Der Rechner werkelt nun. Und da ihr mir so fleißig geholfen habt, hier mal 2-3 Bilder vom Innenleben. 


Ich möchte mich jetz echt nochmal bedanken und Euch sagen, dass ich Eure Hilfe sehr schätze.


Die Bilder sehen jetz nicht aus wie vom Profifotografen, aber sie zeigen, was sie sollen, denk ich  

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img184qqzr.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img183btb7.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img184qqzr.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img185kqff.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=img186qt4x.jpg


----------



## david430 (15. Juli 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> So liebe Leute
> 
> Der Rechner werkelt nun. Und da ihr mir so fleißig geholfen habt, hier mal 2-3 Bilder vom Innenleben.
> 
> ...




also das mit dem airflow haste aber nicht wirklich gut geregelt.^^ die oberen lüfter sind richtig positioniert. (rausblasend) der cpu kühler bläst aber die luft nach unten, also die warme luft nicht raus, sondern weiter ins gehäuse. das ist kontraproduktiv. ich würde raten, dass Du den lüfter unten an den cpu kühler befestigst, damit die warme luft nach oben aus dem gehäuse gelangt...


----------



## Fori (15. Juli 2011)

Bist du Dir sicher? Der sollte eigentlich oben raus pusten?

Das war der einzige, den wir nicht getestet haben. Aber okay das wäre jetzt kein Beinbruch.


----------



## david430 (15. Juli 2011)

ich sehe gerade, dass der praktisch richtig angeordnet ist, damit er oben rauspustet. aber eben nur oben auf dem kühler befestigt ist. dadurch kann er natürlich auch keinen druck aufbauen und den kühler nicht so runterkühlen wie er sollte. dass dann unten die grafikkarte ein wenig angesaugt wird, ist dabei eher zweitrangig und trägt einer besseren gehäuseinnentemperatur sicher bei.


----------



## Fori (15. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte ihn unten anbauen, aber dann hätte er "gekratzt" glaube ich. Deshalb haben wir ihn auch oben hingehauen.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Juli 2011)

Fori schrieb:


> Ich wollte ihn unten anbauen, aber dann hätte er "gekratzt" glaube ich. Deshalb haben wir ihn auch oben hingehauen.


 Wie meinst du das gekratzt? Unten wäre er besser dafür muss er aber auch du luft nach oben pusten.

BTW: Kabelmanagment nech...naja geht besser.


----------



## Fori (15. Juli 2011)

Er würde aufsetzen. Da er glaube ich dafür gebaut ist, mit den LEDs vom Lüfter weg zu zeigen.


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Juli 2011)

Da ist doch genug platz. Also unten draufhauen und fertig dann musst du ab und zu mal die Lüfter sauber machen und fertig ist das ding.


----------



## Fori (15. Juli 2011)

Würdet ihr zu der Änderung raten?

Ich glaube ich kauf mir einfach noch nen Lüfter und hau den unten ran ^^


Ginge der hier auch wieder? 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-B-Silence-UCTB12-900U-m-11dB-A--Schwarz.html


----------



## Lan_Party (15. Juli 2011)

Natürlich.  Das sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Fori (15. Juli 2011)

Würdest du eher die erste oder eher die zweite Variante empfehlen? 

Also 1. den normalen Fan nach unten
2. nen zweiten dazukaufen und den nach unten


PS: Gibt es nen PWM Adapter? Sodass ich 2 Fans über den CPU PWM laufen lassen kann? Oder würde es nicht stören wenn der untere ans MB kommt und vollast pustet?

Grade sind die Cores der CPU bei Magicka hoch auf 50° lt. HW Monitor gegangen. Das muss ja nicht sein, vor allem nicht mit som Kühler, oder? Ich denke ich bringe morgen den Lüfter unten an.


----------



## ACDSee (16. Juli 2011)

Bau einen zweiten lüfter ein und deine temps gehen noch nen Stück nach unten. Den unteren nach oben blasend und den oberen nach oben saugend montieren und alles ist gut.


----------



## Fori (16. Juli 2011)

Okay, ich denke das werde ich machen. Und für die Zwischenzeit wird es sicherlich auch was bringen, wenn ich den oberen nach unten blasend montiere, oder? 

Wie sieht das denn aus mit den Temps? Ab wann wirds kritisch für son Phenom?




ACDSee schrieb:


> Bau einen zweiten lüfter ein und deine temps gehen  noch nen Stück nach unten. Den unteren nach oben blasend und den oberen  nach oben saugend montieren und alles ist gut.


 
Welcher soll bei deiner Methode der PWM gesteuerte CPU Fan sein? Oben oder unten? Für mich würde unten Sinn machen, aber kA ^^

Und wo soll welcher hin? 

Würde mir als Unterstützer den hier holen: 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-B-Silence-UCTB12-900U-m-11dB-A--Schwarz.html

Oder würdet ihr zu nem anderen raten? 

Als zweiter ist der hier dran, standard von EKL 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Foehn-Purple-1200U-m-26dB-A--Transparent.html

Was haltet ihr von dem Foehn? Sollte ich den ersetzen? Oder ist der gut?


----------



## david430 (16. Juli 2011)

also der stärkere lüfter sollte eigentlich unten platziert sein, weil er ja die luft durch die lamellen pressen soll. der lüfter des cpu kühlers müsste einiges stärker sein, als der enermax lüfter. en pwm adapter gibt es, um 2 pwm lüfter zusammenzuschließen, zu einem. wenn man aber einen pwm und einen voltage regulierten lüfter zusammenschließen möchte, funktioniert das nicht. dann am besten den cpu lüfter an pwm anschließen, weil der eigentlich lauter sein müsste, und den enermax an nen chassis lüfter steckplatz, oder via adapter an nen 4 pol molex stromkabel des netzteiles.


----------



## Fori (16. Juli 2011)

Alles klar. Wobei ich net weiß, ob der obere nötig ist.

Der Föhn ist jetz unten, und im Idle habe ich grade 33°. Eben bei Shogun 2 46. Grade habe ich ihm 10 Minuten Prime angetan. Da gabs stagnierende 50°. Ich denke das ist okay.


----------



## david430 (16. Juli 2011)

das sind enorm gute temperaturen, kann so belassen werden. vielleicht kommste ja mal auf die idee, zu übertakten, dann brauchste jede reserve.^^


----------



## Fori (16. Juli 2011)

Eben beim Magicka zocken wurd er net wärmer als 47°. Meint ihr ein T.B. Silence oben bringt da noch weitere Verbesserung? Auch wenn 47° ja nun nicht grade warm sind, oder?


----------



## david430 (16. Juli 2011)

also schaden würde ein weiterer lüfter sicher nicht.^^ ob er jetzt draußen rumliegt, oder im pc werkelt.  aber alleine den temperaturen wegen wäre es nicht nötig....


----------



## Fori (16. Juli 2011)

Okay, dann bestell ich mir noch einen  Kalt ist besser 

"Als zweiter ist der hier dran, standard von EKL 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_in...ansparent.html

Was haltet ihr von dem Foehn? Sollte ich den ersetzen? Oder ist der gut?"

Die Frage stünde noch im Raum. Ob ich den evtl auch ersetze.


----------



## david430 (17. Juli 2011)

also er schafft 44 cfm, das wären etwa 75 m³/h. das ist zwar nicht das höchste, aber wenn er reicht, um das zu kühlen, dann ist das ok. die frage ist eben meistens, ob er dir zu laut ist. das musst du wissen.^^ das geräuschempfinden ist bei jedem unterschiedlich.^^


----------



## Fori (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn du was besseres und leiseres empfehlen kannst, immer her damit 


Hab grade mal bisschen geschaut.

Was hälst du von

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-T12025-LF-PWM-1500U-m-18-5dB-A--Schwarz.html 

Unten PWM gesteuert (guter Luftstrom) 
Ich denke der ist "besser" und leiser als der Föhn, oder? 



Und oben noch nen T.B. Silence, falls ich den überhaupt noch bräuchte. mit 900 am NT. (Obwohl ich fast glaube, dass das nutzlos ist, da ich 5 cm dadrüber ja 2 mal die T.B. Silence habe.)

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-B-Silence-UCTB12-900U-m-11dB-A--Schwarz.html


----------



## david430 (17. Juli 2011)

servus,^^

also nach den angegebenen angaben zur lautstärke kann man sich in keinem fall richten, weil die hersteller kein geeichtes system haben. ein lüfter mit 10 db angaben kann also lauter sein, als einer, der 30 db ausgeschrieben ist.^^ der bequiet ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber bietet nur 10 m³/h mehr. ob es sich da lohnt, 15 euro reinzustecken.

die hier habe ich bei mir verbaut:
Xigmatek XLF-F1253 120mm (CFS-SXGJS-LU1) 120mm Lfter: Lfter Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

die haben auf volllast satte 25 m³/h mehr. das würde sich dann schon lohnen. nur muss man eben bedenken, dass die lautstärke dann auch höher ist. eine lüftersteuerung willste nicht oder haste nicht?^^

das problem bei den xigmateks ist der 3 polige anschluss. das heißt, man kann ihn nicht über pwm steuern. ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob dein mainboard beim cpu kühler auch voltage regulierung, anstatt pwm (pulsweitenmodulation) unterstützt. wenn ja, wären die lüfter ne idee, wobei dein jetziger den kühlblock ja recht kühl hält.^^ einen kauf eines neuen lüfters würde ich dann erst empfehlen, wenn unter last en haufen mehr luft geschustert werden soll. aber das ist ja jetzt noch nicht der fall.^^ und wenn er zu laut ist, könntest den EKL ja ein wenig runterregeln... wenn du den enermax noch nicht gekauft hast, dann kannst ihn getrost weglassen, ja die 2 enermax lüfter oben schon ausreichen dürften...


----------



## Fori (17. Juli 2011)

Okay!

Also meinst du die Temps sind so okay? Weil ich denke, dann lass ich alles wie es ist. OC ist eigentlich nicht geplant. 

Hab jetz nach 4 Stunden Civ 4 lt HwMonitor folgendes gehabt: 
Angegeben sind die Max Werte

// Die Zuordnung von TMP0-2 hab ich im Netz gefunden ^^

TMP0(Prozessor) 44
TMP1(Northbridge) 46
TMP2(Southbridge) 60 <- dafür kann ich ja nichts oder? 

Cores: 50
HDD: 32
HD 6950: 66 <- selbe wie bei Southbridge.


----------



## ACDSee (17. Juli 2011)

Ich würde nichts weiter investieren. Falls doch, den stärkeren unten und  den schächeren Lüfter oben, bzw. zwei gleiche, dann gibt es keine  Probleme.
Die Enermax-T.B.-Silence-Modelle, wie auch die BeQuiet kannst du direkt ans Netzteil hängen,  ob 500 UPM oder 900, die Lüfter sind gut und eh kaum zu hören.

Versprich dir aber keine Wunder. Ein zweiter Lüfter bringt relativ egal wie gut/schlecht er ist vielleicht 2-3°C Temperaturdifferenz.
47°C sind unter Last völlig i.O. viel weniger wird es unter Luftkühlung nicht werden, auch 50 oder 52°C wären kein Beinbruch.


----------



## david430 (17. Juli 2011)

für die hohe soutbridge temp kannst du nix.^^ hast da 2 möglichkeiten, einen soutbridgekühler nachrüsten, oder einen lüfter drauf montieren, sofern die grafikkarte da nichts blockiert. hatte mal en board mit nvidia 780i sli chipsatz. die gingen bis weit über 80°C. war bei denen normal. bei AMD sollte es eigentlich kühler sein^^, wie heißt dein mainboard?

wenn die 60°C dir doch zu viel ist, kannste mal die southbridge spannung runtersetzen. die chipsatzspannungen vertragen es auch auf der untersten stufe.^^

ansonsten sind alle temperaturen gut im grünen bereich, da ist nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Fori (17. Juli 2011)

Das ist das MB:
Gigabyte GA-870A-USB3 AM3+ Rev3.1 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software


Würdet ihr denn dazu raten den Foehn zu ersetzen? Durch was stärkeres, leiseres? 
Wenn ja, welchen?


----------



## david430 (17. Juli 2011)

also meine meinung und die des vorposters kennste.^^ solange die lautstärke stimmt und auch die kühlleistung, lässt mans. never change a running system.  mit nem 40mm lüfter könnte man die southbridge kühlen, aber die 60°C dürften eigentlich nicht so ins gewicht fallen.^^


----------



## Fori (17. Juli 2011)

Okay, prima. Die Southbridge ist mir dann auch "egal" weil deren Kühlung eignetlich Gigabytes Problem ist meiner Meinung nach. 

Mir kommen nur die 50° so "warm" vor, werd ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen, wenn ich mal lange zocke. Nur deshalb dachte ich da an nen stärkeren und leiseren Lüfter. Weil ich dann dachte ich kriege sie vllt auf 45  


Dank auch Dir David für die vielen Infos. 


Fori


----------



## david430 (17. Juli 2011)

50°C zu viel?  gibt hier sicher nicht wenige im forum, die ihre cpus auf 70°C laufen lassen.^^ da sind deine 50°C weisenknaben temperaturen. 

davon abgesehen, dass die temperaturfühler immer ungenauer werden, je geringer die temperaturen sind. die fühler sind auf die höchsttemperatur ausgerichtet, je weiter die davon abschweifen, desto ungenauer wirds. vielleicht bekommste auch nur 40°C. wer weiß  ganz genau, weiß das wohl keiner...^^ also lass dich nicht verunsichern, alles was weit entfernt von den kritischen temps ist, ist absolut problemlos.^^ gibt wohl nicht viele hier mit luftkühlung, die eine so kühle cpu haben.

kein ding, dafür ist das forum da.^^


----------



## Fori (17. Juli 2011)

Okay, dann bin ich ja beruhigt  und kann ja richtig stolz sein auf "unser" Werk .

Und wegen des Foehns werd ich jetz mal im Inet recherchieren ob ich was leiseres und besseres finde, optional, eventuell zum Geburtstag oder so.


----------

